# PUEBLA l City of Angels



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By ixtapeño:*_



ixtapeño said:


> unas tomas recientes que hice desde el museo Amparo:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By leovazor:*



leovazor said:


> Me di una vuelta por el centro el fin de semana y se ve muy padre como están la mayoría de las casas pintaditas y resanadas!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By leovazor:*_



leovazor said:


> Otra reciente del "Portalillo" del Teatro Principal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By LANCER:*_



LANCER. said:


> Atardecer Desde Cholula por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Iglesia De La Virgen De Los Remedios, Cholula Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Llerandi:*



daniel-llerandi said:


> Del último día del show de Video Mapping que hubo de la catedral!
> 
> 
> DSC08404 por DanielLlerandi, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Fuente de los "Frailes" Torre Av Juárez por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av. Juárez por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hu90:*



Hu90 said:


> *Algunas imágenes de nuestra imponente ciudad, desde el balcón del restaurante El Mural de los Poblanos.
> 
> Una disculpa por la calidad, son con el celular.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hu90:*



Hu90 said:


> y por último, una de la catedral a media noche:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Torre Adamant, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre JV Y Piramide De Cholula, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By XABATT0:*



XABATT0 said:


> *
> Torres Perseo y Nducha por XABATT0, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> San Andrés Cholula, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Estrella De Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Policia Estatal Del Estado De Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Volcán Popocatépetl 30 De Agosto 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> La Angelópolis Desde El Estadio por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Vendedor En El Estadio Cuauhtémoc, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*A nice collage by Skymex:*_



skymex said:


> Hola chicos aquí les dejo un Collage de su ciudad como regalito de Año Nuevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Ramírez:*



Hu90 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Blas Torillo:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andrés Murrieta:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By León:*



rleonmx said:


> IMG_2242 by Leon www.fotosdepuebla.org, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4396 by Leon www.fotosdepuebla.org, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*From marte:*_



marte said:


> saludos rio atrato :hi:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Alexis Sanchez:*_



azh said:


> Dejo unas!
> 
> 
> Puebla | Centro Historico por Aleexis Santos Heredia, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

Always it's a orgasm to see this beautiful city!! Great pics.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Jesús Ramos:*










*By Alexis Santos:*









*By Angie Romano:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


> Más fotos:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the pics:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Templo de la Compañía.
> 
> atardecer
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Estrella De Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> El Hombre Azul por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Excelentes Imagenes JoseRP!
> 
> Aqui Les Dejo Unas Mias
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Tecnológico De Monterrey Campus Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Estrella de Puebla Y Torre JV por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Catedral De Puebla Desde Cholula por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> San Andrés Cholula, Lomas De Angelópolis Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Credits in the pics:*_



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> de ayer
> 
> 
> Campo, Nubes y Torres por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Blackie Swan:*



BlackieSwan said:


> Veía que nadie había tomado más fotos todo el CIS, así que pase por ahí y tome algunas  :lol:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Hu90:*



Hu90 said:


> El día de hoy fui al CIS, aquí unas fotos:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Por cuestiones de agenda no pude aprovechar a "placer" el ángulo, pero ahi van unas:
> 
> 
> Panorámica forzada por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From CCU facebook:*



emporio's said:


> del Facebook del CCU


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> De Hace Algunos Dias
> 
> 
> Atardecer 28 De Noviembre 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Calle 4 norte por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Navidad poblana por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Christian Vázquez:*



vacavinci said:


> Puebla Cosmopolita..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alexis Santos:*



azh said:


> Puebla | | Centro Historico por Aleexis Santos Heredia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Puebla | Centro Historico por Aleexis Santos Heredia, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Adrián Estrada:*



Mindtrapper0 said:


> Hola! Me gusto mucho Puebla


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Adrián Estrada:*



Mindtrapper0 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Adrián Estrada:*



Mindtrapper0 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> De esta tarde 31-diciembre-2013
> 
> 
> Panorámica desde La Paz por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> 2 norte por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av. 16 de Septiembre por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



axxeloc79 said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



axxeloc79 said:


> Unas de Lancer, del nuevo espacio público en la ciudad, que cuenta con museos y restaurantes también:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


> Más Puebla y su zona metropolitana :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


> Propongo poner las mejores fotos de Puebla aquí


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



betoo74 said:


> el nuevo skyline poblano :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


>





cocono said:


> Sigamos con más fotografías de Puebla


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


> Más de Puebla, México


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love this city,every time that I go there, it lets me like this...:eek2::lol: and I think it is one of the most cultural cities in Mexico specially its gastronomy which it have done renown to Mexico :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Centro de Covenciones por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Jardines y San Francisco por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Increible a fotos de esta ciudad. Me encanta Puebla.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique Villalobos:*



cocono said:


> Hola amigos! Les traigo unas fotos que puse en el foro internacional, créditos a Enrique Villalobos


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Puebla looks pretty awesome!!. I like the historic center


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Unas de hoy
> 
> 
> El Carolino por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By JoseRP:*



JoseRP said:


> Palacio Municipal por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av. Reforma por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By alpabe:*



alpabe said:


> Esta casa apenas que pasé por el centro la vi más detenidamente  Chiquita pero acogedora jaja aunque ya le hace falta una restauración :bowtie:
> 
> 
> DSC_0063 por alpabe, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Llerandi:*



daniel-llerandi said:


> Unas de ayer, ahora todos los monumentos andan en azul!
> 
> 
> DSC00080 por DanielLlerandi, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Estrella De Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cholula Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Blackie Swan:*



BlackieSwan said:


> Desde el ITESM


----------



## JoseRP (Jun 13, 2007)

Puebla Centro


Ayuntamiento de Puebla a detalle por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Zócalo y Palacio por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Bandera Angelopolitana por JoseR RP, en Flickr


De lo antiguo a lo reciente. por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Av. Juárez de principio a fin. por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## JoseRP (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hoy Puebla cumplió 483 años de haber sido fundada* :cheers:


Monumento a los Fundadores de Puebla por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Iglesia de San Francisco por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Av. Reforma - Juan de Palafox por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Av. Juan de Palafox, Portal Hidalgo por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Paseo Bravo por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Capilla de Dolores por JoseR RP, en Flickr


14 oriente, hacia el Barrio del Alto por JoseR RP, en Flickr


Av. 2 poniente. por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'm back with more pics. Taken from the web:*



cocono said:


> Antes de irme a la cena familiar de Navidad  Puebla!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


> Unas más para irme a festejar la Navidad :cheers:


----------

